# hp printer deskjet F370 doesn't print[SOLVED]

## larand54

Once upan a time it did work. I just installed hplip and voila - it worked.

But for a time  now, it refuses to work. I'm not using it to often, it's an ink and I prefer laser. But the laser wont print from the scanner so I usually makes document copies from the scanner to the ink.

When I install the printer in CUPS I select the unit as: "HP Printer (HPLIP) 

(URI: hp:/usb/Deskjet_F300_series?serial=CN6BHGK25G04KH" and the driver as "HP Deskjet f300 Series (en).

Then when I try to print a testpage the printer stops with the message "/usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp failed".

To be clear: The real printer do nothing, only the device in CUPS signals.

if I run hp-check I receive this:

```
>hp-check

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.9.12)

Dependency/Version Check Utility ver. 14.3

Copyright (c) 2001-9 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

Note: hp-check can be run in three modes:

1. Compile-time check mode (-c or --compile): Use this mode before compiling the HPLIP supplied tarball (.tar.gz or .run) to determine if the proper dependencies are installed  

to successfully compile HPLIP.                                                                                                                                                   

2. Run-time check mode (-r or --run): Use this mode to determine if a distro supplied package (.deb, .rpm, etc) or an already built HPLIP supplied tarball has the proper        

dependencies installed to successfully run.                                                                                                                                      

3. Both compile- and run-time check mode (-b or --both) (Default): This mode will check both of the above cases (both compile- and run-time dependencies).                       

Saving output in log file: hp-check.log

Initializing. Please wait...

-Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".

 

---------------

| SYSTEM INFO |

---------------

Basic system information:

Linux jme 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 #2 SMP Sat Mar 21 20:09:45 CET 2009 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Distribution:

gentoo 0.0

Checking Python version...

OK, version 2.6.4 installed

Checking PyQt 4.x version...

OK, version 4.7 installed.

Checking for CUPS...

Status: schemaläggare körs

Version: 1.3.11

error_log is set to level: info

Checking for dbus/python-dbus...

dbus daemon is running.

python-dbus version: 0.83.0

------------------------------------

| COMPILE AND RUNTIME DEPENDENCIES |

------------------------------------

note: To check for compile-time only dependencies, re-run hp-check with the -c parameter (ie, hp-check -c).

note: To check for run-time only dependencies, re-run hp-check with the -r parameter (ie, hp-check -r).

Checking for dependency: CUPS - Common Unix Printing System...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: CUPS devel- Common Unix Printing System development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: CUPS image - CUPS image development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: DBus - Message bus system...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: gcc - GNU Project C and C++ Compiler...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: GhostScript - PostScript and PDF language interpreter and previewer...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libcrypto - OpenSSL cryptographic library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libjpeg - JPEG library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libnetsnmp-devel - SNMP networking library development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libpthread - POSIX threads library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libtool - Library building support services...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libusb - USB library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: make - GNU make utility to maintain groups of programs...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: PIL - Python Imaging Library (required for commandline scanning with hp-scan)...

warning: NOT FOUND! This is an OPTIONAL/RUNTIME ONLY dependency. Some HPLIP functionality may not function properly.

Checking for dependency: PolicyKit - Administrative policy framework...

warning: NOT FOUND! This is an OPTIONAL/RUNTIME ONLY dependency. Some HPLIP functionality may not function properly.

Checking for dependency: PyQt 4 DBus - DBus Support for PyQt4...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python DBus - Python bindings for DBus...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python devel - Python development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python libnotify - Python bindings for the libnotify Desktop notifications...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python XML libraries...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python 2.3 or greater - Required for fax functionality...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python 2.2 or greater - Python programming language...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Reportlab - PDF library for Python...

warning: NOT FOUND! This is an OPTIONAL/RUNTIME ONLY dependency. Some HPLIP functionality may not function properly.

Checking for dependency: SANE - Scanning library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: SANE - Scanning library development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: scanimage - Shell scanning program...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: xsane - Graphical scanner frontend for SANE...

warning: NOT FOUND! This is an OPTIONAL/RUNTIME ONLY dependency. Some HPLIP functionality may not function properly.

----------------------

| HPLIP INSTALLATION |

----------------------

Currently installed HPLIP version...

HPLIP 3.9.12 currently installed in '/usr/share/hplip'.

Current contents of '/etc/hp/hplip.conf' file:

# hplip.conf.  Generated from hplip.conf.in by configure.

[hplip]

version=3.9.12

[dirs]

home=/usr/share/hplip

run=/var/run

ppd=/usr/share/ppd/HP

ppdbase=/usr/share/ppd

doc=/usr/share/doc/hplip-3.9.12

html=/usr/share/doc/hplip-3.9.12/html

icon=/usr/share/applications

cupsbackend=/usr/libexec/cups/backend

cupsfilter=/usr/libexec/cups/filter

drv=/usr/share/cups/drv/hp

# Following values are determined at configure time and cannot be changed.

[configure]

network-build=yes

pp-build=no

gui-build=yes

scanner-build=yes

fax-build=no

dbus-build=yes

cups11-build=no

doc-build=no

shadow-build=no

hpijs-install=no

foomatic-drv-install=no

foomatic-ppd-install=no

foomatic-rip-hplip-install=no

hpcups-install=yes

cups-drv-install=yes

cups-ppd-install=no

internal-tag=3.9.12.29

restricted-build=no

ui-toolkit=qt4

qt3=no

qt4=yes

policy-kit=no

hpijs-only-build=no

lite-build=no

udev-acl-rules=no

hpcups-only-build=no

hpijs-only-build=no

Current contents of '/var/lib/hp/hplip.state' file:

# hplip.state - HPLIP runtime persistent variables. 

[plugin]

installed=0

eula=0

Current contents of '~/.hplip/hplip.conf' file:

[last_used]

working_dir = /home/larand/Documents/Ekonomi

printer_name = HP_f370

device_uri = "hp:/usb/Deskjet_F300_series?serial=CN6BHGK25G04KH"

[commands]

scan_int = False

fax = hp-sendfax -d %FAX_URI%

scan = xsane -V %SANE_URI%

prnt = hp-print -p%PRINTER%

pcard_int = True

prnt_int = True

pcard = hp-unload -d %DEVICE_URI%

cpy = hp-makecopies -d %DEVICE_URI%

fax_int = True

cpy_int = True

[installation]

version = 3.9.12.29

date_time = 2010-04-09 11:41:09

[settings]

systray_messages = 0

systray_visible = 0

[alerts]

email_from_address = 

email_alerts = False

email_to_addresses = 

[fax]

email_address = 

voice_phone = 

[refresh]

rate = 30

enable = false

type = 0

[polling]

enable = false

device_list = 

interval = 5

--------------------------

| DISCOVERED USB DEVICES |

--------------------------

  Device URI                                         Model                              

  -------------------------------------------------  -----------------------------------

  hp:/usb/Deskjet_F300_series?serial=CN6BHGK25G04KH  HP Deskjet F300 series             

---------------------------------

| INSTALLED CUPS PRINTER QUEUES |

---------------------------------

 

Colorprint

----------

Type: Unknown

Device URI: ///dev/null

Deskjet_F300

------------

Type: Printer

Device URI: hp:/usb/Deskjet_F300_series?serial=CN6BHGK25G04KH

PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/Deskjet_F300.ppd

PPD Description: HP Deskjet f300 Series, hpcups 3.9.12

Printer status: skrivare Deskjet_F300 är overksam.  aktiverad sedan fre  9 apr 2010 11.09.57

Communication status: Good

Deskjet_F300_2

--------------

Type: Printer

Device URI: hp:/usb/Deskjet_F300_series?serial=CN6BHGK25G04KH

PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/Deskjet_F300_2.ppd

PPD Description: HP Deskjet f300 Series, hpcups 3.9.12

Printer /usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp failed inaktiverad sedan fre  9 apr 2010 11.37.58 -

Communication status: Good

HP_f370

-------

Type: Printer

Device URI: hp:/usb/Deskjet_F300_series?serial=CN6BHGK25G04KH

PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/HP_f370.ppd

PPD Description: HP 915 Foomatic/hpijs, hpijs 2.8.6b

Printer /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failederad sedan fre  9 apr 2010 11.09.11

Communication status: Good

XEROX

-----

Type: Unknown

Device URI: lpd://172.16.68.30/PASSTHRU

PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/XEROX.ppd

PPD Description: Xerox DocuPrint 4517 PostScript Level 2

Printer status: skrivare XEROX är overksam.  aktiverad sedan fre  9 apr 2010 09.15.53

warning: Printer is not HPLIP installed. Printers must use the hp: or hpfax: CUPS backend to function in HPLIP.

----------------------

| SANE CONFIGURATION |

----------------------

'hpaio' in '/etc/sane.d/dll.conf'...

OK, found. SANE backend 'hpaio' is properly set up.

Checking output of 'scanimage -L'...

device `hpaio:/usb/Deskjet_F300_series?serial=CN6BHGK25G04KH' is a Hewlett-Packard Deskjet_F300_series all-in-one

---------------------

| PYTHON EXTENSIONS |

---------------------

Checking 'cupsext' CUPS extension...

OK, found.

Checking 'pcardext' Photocard extension...

OK, found.

Checking 'hpmudext' I/O extension...

OK, found.

Checking 'scanext' SANE scanning extension...

OK, found.

 

-----------------

| USB I/O SETUP |

-----------------

Checking for permissions of USB attached printers...

HP Device 0x5511 at 006:002: 

    Device URI: hp:/usb/Deskjet_F300_series?serial=CN6BHGK25G04KH

    Device node: /dev/bus/usb/006/002

    Mode: 0664

getfacl: Removing leading '/' from absolute path names

# file: dev/bus/usb/006/002

# owner: root

# group: scanner

user::rw-

group::rw-

other::r--

---------------

| USER GROUPS |

---------------

users disk lp wheel console audio cdrom video games usb lpadmin scanner camera clamav tcpdump wireshark pulse amarokuser polkituser

-----------

| SUMMARY |

-----------

error: 5 errors and/or warnings.

Please refer to the installation instructions at:

http://hplip.sourceforge.net/install/index.html

Done.
```

Is there anyone that knows how to proceed? I've looked for hours on the net for any solution but failed  :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by larand54 on Sun Apr 11, 2010 11:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xytovl

Do you have th "usblp" module ? It conflicts with cups and hplip, you should disable it.

I have exactly the same printer on a stable amd64 system and it works very well.

----------

## larand54

Ok, looks like a good idea. The problem is that I have choosen not to have it as a module, it's compiled into the kernel  :Sad:  .

I have to make a new kernel and I'll do that a bit later and then we will se what happends.

Thanks

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, did you run :

```

# hp-setup

```

Also which version of hplips are you using ?

----------

## larand54

HPLIP is version 3.9.12 device manager 15.0(Qt4)

Yes I have run hp-setup (as root) and I have now also rgenerated the kernel and unloaded usblp but still not work.

Not a sound from the printer but the integrated scanner is working well.

Depending on what driver you use you get either this message "/usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp failed" or this:  "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"

So it looks hoopeless  :Sad: 

----------

## larand54

The device is a scanner and a printer at the same time but access can only be made to one of two.

Putting (w)rite permission on "(a)ll groups solves the problem:

```
>ls -l /dev/bus/usb/006/002

crw-rw-r-- 1 root scanner 189, 641  9 apr 16.37 /dev/bus/usb/006/002

fre apr 09-16:40:56 - larand - /boot

>sudo chmod a=rw /dev/bus/usb/006/002

```

This solved my problem for the moment... but should I really put [SOLVED] on this thread?

I'll wait a while to see if something more "robust" solution may come up...

----------

## larand54

I tried adding lp to the scanner group and that worked.

I think this would be enough to put [SOLVED] on this thread..or..?

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Can you tell us how can we solve this problem?

How can we add lp to the scanner group?

Thanks in advance

----------

## Palmax Maverick

```
# ls -la /usr/bin/lp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 18624 oct 20 18:51 /usr/bin/lp
```

I did a:

```
# chgrp scanner /usr/bin/lp

# ls -la /usr/bin/lp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root scanner 18624 oct 20 18:51 /usr/bin/lp

```

but it doesn't work.

I did a: "chmod a=rw /dev/bus/usb/002/005" (002/005 because lsusb tell me it) and it works...

We need a good solution :\

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Would be a good solution to add "/usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp" to scanner group

```
# ls -la /usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp 

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 18744 oct 21 05:52 /usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp

```

----------

## drumhed

 *Xytovl wrote:*   

> Do you have th "usblp" module ? It conflicts with cups and hplip, you should disable it.
> 
> I have exactly the same printer on a stable amd64 system and it works very well.

 

What is usblp's description in menuconfig?  I am having the same problem, and I have "USB Printer Support" compiled into the kernel.  Is that usblp?  By the way, this is the default in Amd64 config, I have not touched the USB section.

----------

